# Pfad in Auswahl umwandel u.mit Farbe füllen



## Giorgio (28. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe in Illu.10.einen Pfad erstellt (Horiz.Raute)und den in Photoshop 7.0 kopiert. Diesen Pfad möchte ich gerne an eine bestimmte Stelle verschieben, in eine Auswahl umwandeln, mit Farbe füllen und dann mehrfach kopiern um daraus ein Muster zu erzeugen. Bis heute habe ich es noch nicht geschafft diese Vorgänge durch zu führen. Ich bin halt ein Änfängerschwein.Kann mir jemannd helfen.
Danke
gemo


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Dezember 2002)

Drück [A] (auswählen des Pfadauswahl-Werkzeugs)
wähl den Pfad aus und schieb ihn dahin,
wo du ihn gerne haben möchtest.

Rechtsklick und auf "Auswahl erstellen..."
0 Pixel und ein Hacken bei "Glätten". 
Drück [G] (auswählen des Füllwerkzeuges)
wähle deine Farbe aus und klick in die Auswahl.
Dupliziere die Ebene oder kopiere das Objekt da hin,
wo es hin soll.

Wähle dein fertiggestelltes Muster aus ([M] oder [L])
und geh unter Bearbeiten auf "Muster festlegen..." 


fertig


----------



## Giorgio (29. Dezember 2002)

Danke für Deine Hilfe, aber da funkt.irgendetwas noch nicht. Das verschieben klappt, wenn ich aber Rklick.Auswahl erstellen und die angegebenen Einst.vornehme wird der Pfad wie ausgewählt angezeigt ist aber doppelt.Durch füllen mit Farbe, wird dann nur der Bereich zwischen den beiden Auswahllinien mit Farbe gefüllt.
Könnte es auch mit der Übertragung meines Pfades von Illu.10 in Photoshop 7.0 zusammenhängen.Ich habe in Illu. folgendes gemacht Pfad mak./kop./Photoshop neu Dat./einf./Pfad einf.
Gruß
gemo


----------



## Jojukono (29. Dezember 2002)

erstelle den pfad undwechsel bei dem ebenenfernster zu den pfaden, dann steht da arbeitspfad und mache auf ihn rechtsklick (siehe bild)


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2002)

seig mal ein screenshot von dem pfad, ist er nicht geschlossen? normalerweise kann man einfach kopieren und dann ändern. sonnst versuch einfach den pfad aus illustrator zu exportieren, oder speicher ihn so ab und öffne ihn in photoshop


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Dezember 2002)

So wie ich dein problem verstanden habe... reicht auch rechtsklick auf den pfad -> fläche füllen.

greetz 3k!


----------



## Giorgio (29. Dezember 2002)

Leider funkt. bei beiden Vorschlägen von Euch noch nicht. Wenn ich den Arbeitspfad mit Farbe füllen will, wird nur der Rand mit Farbe gefüllt.(zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Pfad).Siehe Bild Anlage.
Gruß Gemo


----------



## Giorgio (30. Dezember 2002)

Hier noch den Sreenshot vom Pfad aus Illu 10.0
Danke
gemo


----------



## Jojukono (30. Dezember 2002)

ich verstehe dein problem nicht, erstelle eine auswahl, amche wenn nötig eine neue ebene und fülle dia uswahl mit farbe deiner wahl, wo liegt jetzt dein problem?


----------

